# MIscarriage or Ectopic Pregnancy



## pebble1304

Hi all, I am really confused now and would like to seek for your opinions and advises. 

I had the last period on Nov 8, and we tried to conceived since Nov 15. I did not notice any difference in the body, and on Dec 8 - Dec 10, I had vaginal bleeding bleeding which i thought it was period. I had severe pain in abdominal area that I could not sit up, vomiting, almost fainted, could not eat any food, etc. After that, I had on-going left lower abdominal pain, and vaginal bleeding after intercourse. 

On Dec 18, the pain was severe that I had to go to Emergency room. After many blood and urine tests, together with pelvic exam, abdominal and vaginal ultrasound and HCG at 2400, I was diagnosed with threatened miscarriage or ectopic pregnancy. I returned on Dec 20 for a HCG test at 3000, and another ultrasound, the doctor said "I'm pretty sure that you are having a tubal pregnancy" and asked me to choose between methotrexate and surgery. We chose MTX and agreed to have the injections on the same day. 

After that, I did not have any bleeding, cramping or any dizziness. On Dec 22, I returned for a HCG test, showing HCG 6000. I was so scared and emailed doctor. Next day, the nurse called and said i might have a normal pregnancy??? I am soo sooooooooo confused and scared. I waited for an official message from the doctor but have not heard yet (probably because o holiday). 

I keep thinking about this over and over and waiting minute by minute till we know what is really going on. Do you guys have any idea of this, please advise!

Pebble


----------



## shelleney

I am so sorry to hear your story.
I had a similar thing happen to me this summer. We still dont know for sure whether it was a miscarriage, or ectopic, as we never saw our baby on the scan.
I had heavy bleeding, and severe pain on one side. My HCG levels were rising, but at a slower rate than a normal pregnancy.
I chose the methotrexate injection. But HCG continued to rise for a few days after the jab, and they thought i would need a second dose. But my levels eventually began to drop. It took about a month for the HCG to reach zero, and the bleeding to stop.
Im sorry Hun, but even if it is a "normal" pregnancy, it wont survive, as the methotrexate will abort the fetus.
I am here if you need to talk :hugs:
xx


----------



## pebble1304

Thanks Shelleney for sharing your story and support. I finally got a hold of the doctor and tested HCG at 4800... Thank goodness, it's a confirmed ectopic one... But for 3 weeks, i did not have any of its symptoms. I just started to have bleeding and severe cramp this Jan 10... The level is now 3900. Physical pain starts but emotional pain slowly heals. Just hope for the better future, and hope not many women have to go through this!


----------



## shelleney

I am so sorry that it has taken so long to deal with this.
I hope that it is finally treated, and that you can start to grieve properly.
Its such a terrible situation to be in.
How long are you having to wait before you can TTC again. I had to wait 6 months, and they were the longest 6 months of my life.
Good luck for the future
xx


----------



## pebble1304

I was told to wait for at least 6 months too, but i'm not sure 6 months after the HCG level back to 0, or since the shot? i am now counting down but seems so long..... glad that you are over it, and pregnant again xxx


----------



## shelleney

It's 6 months after the shot, Hun.
And Im not pregnant again....yet. Still trying. On cycle 3 now.
Gosh, I remember counting down the days. Hope the time goes quickly for you, Hun
xx


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies,

I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs: 
Could you let me know what to expect from having the methotrexate injection? I have to get one tomorrow. Doctor took tissue out of my uterus to check if it's pregnancy tissue and if it's not, it's ectopic so I will need one tomorrow. How quick does it work? Are you in pain? Sick from it?


----------



## pebble1304

Oh, sorry about that Shelleney. Fingers crossed for you!

Hi Kiki0522, I was told at the time of the shot that nausea, cramps, bleeding are normal symptoms. But it varies... I didnt have any of those for the first 3 weeks. Severe pain and cramps, and feel like going to wee wee and poo poo all the time but most of the time false alarm. I hope you are ok after the shot.


----------



## redarrow

Oh my darlings. huge huge hugs to you. :hugs: Its a horrible situation to be in. I too have had an ectopic and I know only too well what you are going to xxxx


----------



## magot

I am at the stage where I'm considering Methotrexate, it was offered to me today as its unclear if I'm having miscarriage or have ectopic pregnancy but I've had ongoing symptoms since 24th December. I wanted to come home, see what I could find on the internet before deciding if its right for us. It's all very scary and I'm still very unsure but this has helped somewhat. Thank you & I'm sorry for all you ladies are going through. Much luck to you all for the future xx


----------



## shelleney

Hi Kiki.
Im sorry you are going through this.
I had the shot, and got a sicknote from work for 2 weeks. I felt a bit sick, and very exhausted at times. I wasn't allowed in bright sunlight for a week (as it can cause skin cancer). I wasn't allowed to drink alcohol for a week (cant remember why).
I bled for over 6 weeks. And had a few painful cramps, but not a lot.
I cant remember anymore, sorry, it was over 7 months ago.
But the worse thing of all was the emotional pain..... :cry:
Hope everything goes well for you :hugs:
Im here if you need to talk
xx

EDIT: I also had to go to EPU every 48hours for HCG blood tests. It took about 2 weeks for my HCG levels to finally drop to zero.


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou Pebbles and Redarrow.

Magot, I have PMd you
xx


----------



## Kiki0522

Shelleney- Thank you for your response. I got the injection earlier today and i'm cramping now. Pretty uncomfortable but I wouldn't say wicked pain so I think it's okay. I am very tired and that's about it. They didn't tell me about the bright sunlight but they did say no alcohol. I have to go back on Saturday for blood test and next Tuesday. I just hope it works because I only have one tube. :cry: 

Thank you very much. I appreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Oh Kiki :cry:
My thoughts are with you Hun.
And im here if you need to talk :hugs:
xx


----------



## nevesmummy

Kiki, i saw your bfp post and noticed your status was waiting to try so i followed your other posts and have read what is happening to you since your bfp and i just wanted to send you lots of love and cuddles, i have no idea what you must be going through, but i just felt i had to say hello, and send you best wishes, i wish you lots and lots of luck :hugs: x


----------



## Kiki0522

Shelleney- Thank you for your advice and support! :hugs:

nevesmummy- That is very sweet of you. Thank you so much. It's definitely been a hard time and I really just want it to be over. It's been a lot of up and down. I really appreciate your concern! Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## nevesmummy

Kiki0522 said:


> Shelleney- Thank you for your advice and support! :hugs:
> 
> nevesmummy- That is very sweet of you. Thank you so much. It's definitely been a hard time and I really just want it to be over. It's been a lot of up and down. I really appreciate your concern! Thank you. :hugs:

i was checking the bfps because i have had lots of bfns so it was cheering me up, but i am following this thread now to see how you get on with your treatment so please keep posting to keep us informed and i hope all goes well :hugs: x


----------



## hannah hazel

Good luck to you all trying for another baby, I hope you have more luck this time around.
I'm 18 and have just had an ectopic pregnancy, there's nobody who seems to understand! It was twins...one twin managed to get inside my womb and the other attached itself to the outside of my ovary. It's so hard...one minute I was a mummy-to-be and the next all of this =(
I had a laparoscopey (sorry for the bad spelling). You women are so strong, how did you get through it? People are so unkind...at college someone actually turned around and asked "is it true that you've got 2 dead babies??" 
To put the icing on top of the cake the stitches inside are infected...doesn't the bad luck seem never ending?
I hope that all of us manage to move and successfully have more children, but nothing can replace the ones we lost. I'd really appreciate it if someone could reply...I feel so so alone. Thanks,

Hannah-Hazel


----------



## shelleney

Oh Hannah, im so sorry for your losses.
this is an old thread, but im here if you need to talk. you are welcome to PM me anytime.
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Geminus

I had a tubal pregnancy and got the injection but I was told only a couple of months 3 at the most to ttc again. We are lucky most women do not know until it's too late and they have lost a tube. So I thank God that I was spared.. good luck to you all hope your successful the next time around baby dust to you all!


----------



## hannah hazel

Thank you Shelleney...not quite sure how to use this site yet! Can't figure out how to send messages etc. It doesn't seem to get any easier coping after an ectopic, especially when we live in a world where people just turn their noses up and say 'stuff happens get over it'. That seems to be everyones opinion, its so good to know all of you understand.
Is it normal to be desperate to get pregnant again so soon? I cant replace my angel twins, but I just feel the need to be a Mummy-to-be again =(
xxx


----------

